# Der Alleskönner: »Freemake Video Converter«



## Mazzel-92 (6. Februar 2012)

*Der Alleskönner: »Freemake Video Converter«*

Für alle, die ab und zu mal (schnell) ein Video konvertieren müssen!

Vorgestellt: »Freemake« - Der wohl beste Video Converter der Welt! (FullHD, Deutsch) - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5vBQyVyXoA


----------



## Mazzel-92 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Alleskönner: »Freemake Video Converter«*

Kann man übrigens hier downloaden: Free Video Converter | MP4 AVI 3GP FLV DVD MPEG SWF WMV Blu-ray | Video konvertieren


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Alleskönner: »Freemake Video Converter«*

Lastet der auch alle 4+HT Kerne des i7 2600k aus? 
ansonsten sieht es ja ziemlich gut aus der konverter


----------



## Mazzel-92 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Alleskönner: »Freemake Video Converter«*

Ich glaube nicht, dass der auf 8 Threads läuft. Besonders, da er es ja nicht MUSS. Denn wie im Video erwähnt, benutzt er die Grafikkarte zur Beschleunigung und die kann das wirklich um Längen schneller als eine CPU!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Alleskönner: »Freemake Video Converter«*

auch mit amd karten wie der 7970 oder 7950  die beherrschen ja auch kein cuda, und außerdem soll die qualität des videos ja auch drunter leiden

Edit: Hatte keine zeit das video zu sehen, werde ich bei zeit aber machen


----------



## Robonator (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Alleskönner: »Freemake Video Converter«*

Habe es ausprobiert. 26 Sekunden Video runter auf 80Mb Vorher 2.11GB.
Qualität ist in FullHD echt gut. Allerdings stottert das Video und der Sound bleibt immer wieder hängen und ist etwa 6 Sekunden Desynch.   
Das Programm hat meine CPU zu 15% ausgelastet...


----------



## Mazzel-92 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Alleskönner: »Freemake Video Converter«*



Robonator schrieb:


> Habe es ausprobiert. 26 Sekunden Video runter auf 80Mb Vorher 2.11GB.
> Qualität  ist in FullHD echt gut. Allerdings stottert das Video und der Sound  bleibt immer wieder hängen und ist etwa 6 Sekunden Desynch.
> Das Programm hat meine CPU zu 15% ausgelastet...


1.  Das hängt natürlich auch vom Codec ab. 2. Da liegt es nunmal in der  Natur der Sache, dass jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen macht. Ich z.B.  habe nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, keinerlei schlechte. Allerdings  scheinen wir zwei unterschiedliche Ziele zu haben. Für scheint es  wichtig zu sein, das Video zu komprimieren und die Dateigröße erheblich  zu schmälern. Für mich ist es einzig und allein wichtig, Videos in mein  gewünschtes Format mit der gewünschten Auflösung zu bringen. Und das  macht der hervorragend. Auf die Dateigröße achte ich nicht, Qualität  kostet nunmal seinen Preis.



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> auch mit amd karten wie der 7970 oder 7950  die beherrschen ja auch kein cuda, und außerdem soll die qualität des videos ja auch drunter leiden
> 
> Edit: Hatte keine zeit das video zu sehen, werde ich bei zeit aber machen


Das Programm beherrscht neben CUDA auch DXVA (DirectX Video Acceleration), was logischerweise jede DirectX-fähige Karte beherrscht. Wie oben beschrieben, sind meine Videos alle in perfekter Qualität. Ich hatte, ehrlich gesagt, noch nie einen Desynch...
Aber ihr könnt ja mal schreiben, was ihr an dieser Stelle benutzen würdet...


----------



## Robonator (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Alleskönner: »Freemake Video Converter«*

Schreib mir mal deine Einstellungen für ein 1080p oder 720p Video hin. Dann kann ich es mit deinen Einstellungen nochmal checken.


----------



## Mazzel-92 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Alleskönner: »Freemake Video Converter«*

Morgen, für heute ist Win7-Neuaufsetzung eingeplant...


----------



## Lyph (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Alleskönner: »Freemake Video Converter«*

Mit einer ATI (HD4870) hat das Tool für ein Video (*XVID, 640x264, 1384Kbps, 24fps - MP3, 256 Kbps, Stereo - 01:44:38*) genau *18min33 zum Konvertieren bei einer Datei-Größe von 864 MB* benötigt. GPU-Load war in der Zeit bei 8-10%. Ein alternatives Tool (Xilisoft Video Converter) benötigt für die gleiche Konvertierung ca. 50min. Daher scheint es auch für ATI-Karten nicht ganz sinnfrei zu sein. Wie gut die Qualität des Konverters ist, muss ich noch testen.

*Quelle:* MKV, 1280x528, 4446Kbps, 24fps - DTS, 48 KHz, 1536Kbps - 4.37GB

*Konvertiert:* XVID, 640x264, 1384Kbps, 24fps - MP3, 256 Kbps, Stereo - 864MB

*Zeit:* 00:18:33


----------



## Robonator (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Alleskönner: »Freemake Video Converter«*



Lyph schrieb:


> Mit einer ATI (HD4870) hat das Tool für ein Video (*XVID, 640x264, 1384Kbps, 24fps - MP3, 256 Kbps, Stereo - 01:44:38*) genau *18min33 zum Konvertieren bei einer Datei-Größe von 864 MB* benötigt. GPU-Load war in der Zeit bei 8-10%. Ein alternatives Tool (Xilisoft Video Converter) benötigt für die gleiche Konvertierung ca. 50min. Daher scheint es auch für ATI-Karten nicht ganz sinnfrei zu sein. Wie gut die Qualität des Konverters ist, muss ich noch testen.


 
Meine Graka wurde zu 0-3% ausgelastet. Hab für 26 Sekunden knapp 40 Sekunden gebaucht.
Ist bei dir der Sound auch Desynch?


----------



## Mazzel-92 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Alleskönner: »Freemake Video Converter«*

Cool, dann ist DXVA also tatsächlich ähnlich effektiv.
@ Robonator: Ich würde dir mal empfehlen, ein etwas größeres Video zu konvertieren. Und dann einen Vergleich zu machen mit bspw. Xilisoft oder DVDVideoSoft... Was hast du genau konvertiert (Eingabe- und Ausgabesettings inkl. Auflösung, Bitrate, Codec, Dateigröße usw...)? Würde mich mal so interessieren.
Also ich konvertiere alles mit dem, hier also ein Beispiel: Als Eingangsvideo dient mir ein AVI-Video mit MPEG4-Codec, 640x352 Pixel Auflösung, 1.028 kBit/s Datenrate, 25 Fps, 348MB und 42:02 Minuten Laufzeit. Der Ton besteht dabei zwei MP3-Spuren (Stereo) mit 48 KHz und 130 kBit/s. Es handelt sich um eine Folge einer TV-Serie.
Um dies nun für mein HTC Wildfire S zu konvertieren, wähle ich einfach "für Android" und wähle dort die Auflösung "480x320" - offensichtlich eine 3:2-Auflösung. Erkonvertiert dann automatisch nach 480x264, damit das Eingangsformat (~16:9) beibehalten wird. Weiteres nutzt er auch den MPEG4-Codec, als Video-Frequenz (Fps) "Original", als Bitraten-Typ "Auto" und für Audio AAC mit zwei Kanälen (Stereo), einer Frequenz von 48 KHz und auch dem Bitraten-Typ "Auto". Kurz gesagt, ich belasse es einfach in den Standard-Einstellungen. Unten über dem "Konvertieren" könnte man noch irgendwas an der Verschlüsselung einstellen "einfache/zweifache Verschlüsselung", aber da ich nicht weiß was das ist, lasse ich das einfach. Außerdem kann man die Ausgabegröße beschränken - ich habs allerdings auf "Auto".
Meine ausgegebene Datei hat nun die Werte wie sie oben beschrieben sind, bei einer Dateigröße von 369MB, Video-Bitrate 1.118 kBit/s, Audio-Bitrate 160 kBit/s und perfekter Video- sowie Audio-Qualität.  Dabei hat er 07:03 Minuten für diese Konvertierung gebraucht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe übrigens jetzt circa 20 Minuten diesen Beitrag geschrieben, weil ich das nun quasi live nebenbei durchgeführt habe, was alles oben steht... 

Gruß
Mazzel

PS: Denkt an die Fragen, die am Anfang stehen... 

Edit: Meine Graka war übrigens während der ganzen Aktion im Idle, also bei 50.5/101/67.5 MHZ (GPU/Shader/VRAM), auch bei ca. 8-10% Auslastung. Einen Vergleich habe ich nun nicht gemacht, aber dafür braucht ihr euch nur das Video anzuschauen!


----------



## Robonator (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Alleskönner: »Freemake Video Converter«*

Aaaaalso ich nehme das 26 Sekunden Video, weil das recht flott geht. Hat ne Größe von 2.11 GB
In FullHD aufgenommen mit Fraps -> 
MP4, MPEG 4 Codec, 30Fps, 10k Bitrate, 1920x1080.
Audio ist MP3 Stereo, 48Khz 320Kbps

Ausgangsgröße 34MB. Dieses mal dauerte es 1:21 Minuten
Sound hängt 7 Sekunden hinterher. Starke Blockbildung. 

Zweiter Versuch: Anderer Audiocodec -> AAC 320kbps
25k Bitrate
Ausgangsgröße knapp 84Mb
Diesesmal wie auch bei vielen anderen Versuchen ist der Sound anfangs Synchron aber dann ist für ca 2 Sekunden kein Sound mehr und von da an hängt er dann auch knapp 2 Sekunden nach.


Ok Versuch mit etwas anderem -> 12 Sekunden Video. 686Mb
H.264 Alles auf Original oder Auto, Sound AC3 ebenfalls Original und Auto. Ausgangsgröße 8Mb
25Fps Im Video ist kein Sound enthalten.

Noch ein Versuch diesesmal Bitrate 30k. Stereo Sound und 224kbps AC3-> Kein Sound.
Nochmal dieses mal MP3 Sound.
Diesesmal habe ich Sound aber wieder das selbe Phänomen -> Anfangs Synch aber dann setzt er aus und hängt anschliessend für die Zeit des Aussetzers nach. 

 Hoffe das reicht an Infos


----------



## Lyph (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Alleskönner: »Freemake Video Converter«*

Also .mkv -> .avi geht absolut fehlerfrei. Hab jetzt 6 unterschiedliche Quellen konvertiert. Die Geschwindigkeit war immer schneller als mit anderen Convertern und unterm Strich waren die Ausgangsdateien kleiner als mit anderen Convertern.

Mein erster Fazit lautet somit: Gutes Freeware-Tool


----------



## Mazzel-92 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Alleskönner: »Freemake Video Converter«*

Oh oh! (Ich Depp!) *schäm*
Ich habe tatsächlich was vergessen zu sagen. Und zwar genau das, was du ansprichst, Robonator! Ich habe auch einmal Fraps-Videos konvertiert (und zwar zufälligerweise genau für das YouTube-Video oben). Und da hatte ich das selbe Problem, mein Sound war also auch versetzt. Das fällt bei dem Vid nicht auf, da ich die Audiospur beim Schnitt dann entsprechend wieder verschoben habe.
Allerdings ist es bei mir genau so. Das wäre dann aber auch die einzige Ausnahme, die ich kenne. Also wenn man von quasi unkomprimiertem AVI mit extrem hohen Bitraten (~630.000 kBit/s) in ein Format mit "normalen" Bitraten konvertiert (in meinem Falle zu dem Zeitpunkt MP4), damit die Dateigröße moderat wird, scheint Freemake da ein ziemlich großes Problem mit zu haben.
Dann würde ich dich, Robonator, bitten, mal zu probieren, dieses Video mit einem anderen Konverter deiner Wahl zu konvertieren. Damit man hinterher wenigstens sagen könnte "Okay, das kann Freemake nicht. Das können die anderen aber auch nicht." ^^
Aber wie gesagt, wenn du ein Video mit relativ niedrigen Bitraten einfach nur in ein(e) andere(s) Format/Auflösung konvertierst, sollte das ohne Probleme funzen.

Und nochmal zur Qualität: Wie gesagt, die ist bei mir (bisher) einwandfrei. Die Free "Soundso" Converter von DVDVideoSoft z.B. sehen daneben ganz schlecht aus:
1. hat der Sound da so ein komisches Rauschen bei der ausgegebenen Datei.
Und 2. konvertieren die dann immer in die Auflösung, die man auch angibt. Das heißt, wenn man den Free Android Converter daher nimmt, um die selbe Konvertierung durchzuführen wie oben, dann auch die Standard-Einstellung 480x320 nimmt, dann konvertiert der auch in 480x320. Er bläht das Bild also in der Höhe auf. Finde ich persönlich nicht so toll.


----------



## Robonator (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Alleskönner: »Freemake Video Converter«*

Mit Sony Vegas 10 funktioniert es wunderbar ;D Andere Konverter lieferten mir bis jetzt immer eine schlechte Qualität oder das Video blieb einfach viel zu groß, ich mein, 38GB Video hätte ich schon gern auf einer Größe die auch für Youtube gut ist. Da bringt es mir nix wenn das Video mit 20 GB rauskommt


----------



## Mazzel-92 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Alleskönner: »Freemake Video Converter«*

Ich nutze das ja auch nicht für meine Youtube-Videos, da muss schon was wie Vegas oder in meinem Fall Adobe Premiere Pro her... Ich krieg da dann aus 6 Dateien à je 3,95GB + Voice-Record auch ein ca. 1GB-Vid raus... 
Aber ich bin halt der Meinung, dass man für solche ja doch eher großen Operationen auch so eine professionelle Software hernehmen sollte. Der Freemake ist eher für die schnelle Konvertierung zwischendurch...


----------

